# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Microsoft!!!

## nkladakis

Δεν τρελάθηκα. Μου άρεσε όμως πάρα πολύ το καινούριο Office 2004 για MacOS X που μόλις κατέβασα με Bit torrent. Με καινούριες δυνατότητες όπως compatibility report, unicode, άψογα ελληνικά, ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές δυνατότητα να ηχογραφεί σχόλια μέσα στα .doc αρχεία νέο mesanger transparency, πολυ ωραιο macgui και άλλα πολλά.
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/o ... office2004
Μετά απ αυτό θα αργήσω πολύ να ξανακοιτάξω το open office.
Mου αρέσει επίσης πάρα πολύ ότι το καλύτερο microsoft office τρέχει σε mac  ::  
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι βλέπω 3 threads microsoft ενώ έχω ανοικτό μόνο το word. Τι να είναι? τα άλλα δυο? τίποτα ρουφιάνοι της microsoft?


```
Processes:  65 total, 4 running, 61 sleeping... 172 threads            14:10:15
Load Avg:  2.28, 1.47, 1.35     CPU usage:  76.6% user, 23.4% sys, 0.0% idle
SharedLibs: num =  118, resident = 26.0M code, 2.19M data, 7.41M LinkEdit
MemRegions: num =  9286, resident =  183M + 10.6M private,  153M shared
PhysMem:  63.2M wired,  294M active,  147M inactive,  505M used, 6.46M free
VM: 4.11G + 81.2M   250218(0) pageins, 56238(0) pageouts

  PID COMMAND      %CPU   TIME   #TH #PRTS #MREGS RPRVT  RSHRD  RSIZE  VSIZE
25873 httpd        0.0%  0:00.00   1     9    85    80K  1.29M   316K  28.3M
19457 Preview      0.0%  0:16.65   1    64   127  2.04M  25.0M  4.02M  91.6M
13170 iTunes       0.9%  1:42.63   4   203   240  11.5M  32.1M  19.2M   127M
12884 lookupd      0.0%  0:04.04   2    33    57   428K   760K  1.20M  28.5M 
12883 slpd         0.0%  0:00.07   6    29    38   244K   788K   916K  30.4M
11250 Network Ut   0.0%  0:13.80   2    83   124  2.74M  26.2M  7.23M  92.3M
10513 Mail         0.0%  1:05.16   7   124   239  7.29M  37.6M  19.1M   110M
 9999 Safari      28.5%  3:40:37   8   229  1012  79.0M  58.8M  87.6M   284M
 7783 cocoAspell   0.0%  0:47.86   1    44    70  17.6M  2.40M  16.7M  82.5M
 6383 nmbd         0.0%  0:13.38   1    12    27   168K   588K   712K  27.9M
 5440 named        0.0%  0:03.19   1    12    29  1.42M   948K  1.93M  74.9M
 5439 bootpd       0.0%  0:00.04   1    14    29    12K   528K  1.80M  27.3M
 5431 InternetSh   0.0%  0:00.27   1    23    26    80K   588K  1.34M  27.2M
 4916 Microsoft    0.0%  0:00.62   2    58   111  1.88M  9.82M  4.86M  83.5M 
 4890 Microsoft    9.8%  0:07.78   2    73   418  17.8M  68.8M  34.9M   197M 
 4844 top         10.8%  0:07.17   1    18    27   380K   372K   748K  27.1M
 4828 bash         0.0%  0:00.02   1    12    16   128K   796K   748K  18.2M
 4827 login        0.0%  0:00.04   1    13    38   128K   344K   500K  26.9M
 1686 Terminal    30.5%  1:04.56   4    85   169  3.03M+ 32.4M  8.17M+ 95.3M+
  577 Microsoft    0.0%  0:01.91   1    54    77   280K  3.56M   944K  73.7M
```

Δεν ειμαι πια Microsoft free κομβος  ::  [/code]

----------


## avel

> Μετά απ αυτό θα αργήσω πολύ να ξανακοιτάξω το open office.


OK, αλλά υπάρχει μία διαφορά στην τιμή :-) Κοινώς υπάρχει ένας σοβαρός λόγος που δεν χρησιμοποιούμε π.χ. Photoshop αλλά GIMP. 




> Mου αρέσει επίσης πάρα πολύ ότι το καλύτερο microsoft office τρέχει σε mac :shock:


Επίσης είναι γνωστό ότι ο καλύτερος Internet Explorer τρέχει σε Mac. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο IE 5 για Mac είχε καταπληκτική υποστήριξη για όλα τα standards του W3C της εποχής του (CSS2 κ.λπ.), σε αντίθεση με τον IE6. 




> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι βλέπω 3 threads microsoft ενώ έχω ανοικτό μόνο το word. Τι να είναι? τα άλλα δυο? τίποτα ρουφιάνοι της microsoft?


Ισως, αλλά είναι νορμάλ η κατάσταση με τα πολλά threads και processes σε προγράμματα τέτοιων μεγεθών.

----------


## sotiris

Niko δες σε παρακαλω κατι...αμα κλεινεις το word,κλεινει και το service ή μενει ανοικτο?

----------


## nkladakis

το 577 μένει ανοικτό  ::

----------


## sotiris

llooll
το ιδιο γινεται και στα windows....βλεπεις μαζι με τα διαφορα καλα της microsoft κληρονομεις και τα κουσουρια...

----------


## Brat3

Το ένα είναι νόμιμο και λειτουργικό...το άλλο το έχεις παράνομα. 
Το θέμα είναι αν η διαφορά στην τιμή αξίζει τη διαφορά στα features και στην σταθερότητα (αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο πιο σταθερό θα είναι το MSoffice από το ΟΟ). 
Όπως και να έχει είναι αρκετά αστείο σε BSD-οειδές OS να τρέχει service που λέγεται Microsoft...  ::

----------


## nkladakis

Το παίρνω πίσω το μπράβο από την microsoft και το δίνω στους 200 εργαζομένους που δουλεύουν στη Microsoft που φοράνε, περήφανα, μπλουζάκια που γράφουν I dont do Windows  ::  και φτιάχνουν πολύ καλές UNIX εφαρμογές


Macintosh Business Unit (MacBU) at Microsoft
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/community/ ... d=whoweare  ::

----------

